# Bent tip on Shun Chef's Knife.



## clsm1955 (May 24, 2015)

I dropped my Shun 8" chef's knife and it stuck itself into the wood floor, resulting in a slightly bent tip (I'm lucky I still have all my toes!). My first instinct is to send it back to Shun and let the try to straighten it, but since I have a couple of days before the post office reopens I thought I'd see if any of you had any thoughts or counter advice?


----------



## toddnmd (May 24, 2015)

How much of the tip is bent? My experience with a couple bent tips is that the tip snapped off in the process of bending it back. The fix was to re-profile by grinding off some metal from the spine. So, the knives got a little shorter, but the usable tip came back. I'm not sure if Shun is likely to cover the fix, or what the price would be, but I'm guessing they'd have the best chance at saving the tip, if that's possible.
Pics would help for people to give you more specific advice.


----------



## aboynamedsuita (May 24, 2015)

It might be helpful if you can upload pics showing the extent of damage. Is it just bent like a burr, a mm or so, or 1/2", etc.? What is the angle of deflection from the spine?


----------



## aboynamedsuita (May 24, 2015)

My response is redundant; I started typing when only the OP had posted, got distracted, and basically posted the same thing. For some reason I can't edit my post


----------



## clsm1955 (May 24, 2015)

tjangula said:


> It might be helpful if you can upload pics showing the extent of damage. Is it just bent like a burr, a mm or so, or 1/2", etc.? What is the angle of deflection from the spine?



You can see the bent tip here:
http://imgur.com/P9RioSp
Thanks


----------



## clsm1955 (May 24, 2015)

toddnmd said:


> How much of the tip is bent? My experience with a couple bent tips is that the tip snapped off in the process of bending it back. The fix was to re-profile by grinding off some metal from the spine. So, the knives got a little shorter, but the usable tip came back. I'm not sure if Shun is likely to cover the fix, or what the price would be, but I'm guessing they'd have the best chance at saving the tip, if that's possible.
> Pics would help for people to give you more specific advice.



The impression I got from the Shun website was that while accidental damage is not covered under warranty they would do their best to repair it for no charge other than shipping, but with no guarantee of satisfaction. Fair enough.


----------



## James (May 24, 2015)

I've taken the liberty to post the image on the forum. Seems like it'd be a bit of a repair job, but for sense of scale, how big is the bend?


----------



## clsm1955 (May 24, 2015)

James said:


> I've taken the liberty to post the image on the forum. Seems like it'd be a bit of a repair job, but for sense of scale, how big is the bend?



Thanks for posting the pic.
The bend starts about 1/4 inch from the tip.


----------



## toddnmd (May 24, 2015)

That double curve looks tricky to me


----------



## clsm1955 (May 25, 2015)

Thanks everyone for posting. I'll ship it off to Shun tomorrow.


----------

